# Your Collection



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

So, I'm a newbie to watches. Last September, I bought my first wristwatch in over 30 years...A fashion watch (Michael Kors) as I was still researching swiss watches but couldn't wait to have something on my wrist. 

The following week (after finding the Kors insuffient for my fix) I bought my first Breitling a Navi 01 LE (Blue Sky). 

In January, A scant four months later, I bought an Omega AquaTerra, as I realized I needed a dress watch. I had not really considered the Transoceans at the time. I used the opportunity to send my Navi to BUSA for warrantee service as it was running too slow. 

But after a month of waiting for the Navi to be returned by BUSA, I bought an SOH42 because I was bored with wearing the plainer dress watch (AT8500). 

Three weeks later...the Navi still hadn't come back and the chronometerless SOH42 was not exciting enough for me, so I got a Transocean Chronograph GMT. I had always wondered about the GMTs. And it is pretty dressy too.

Finally, last Weekend the Navi came back and I am overjoyed to find that it is still my favorite.

I am hoping I can stop accumulating for a while as 3 watches within 3 months (5 within 6 months) seems a bit much. However, I still have my eye on a Chronomat, Navi 1461 or Transocean Unitime...none of which may fit well on my puny 6.5" wrist.

Anyhow, I thought I'd like to see pics of your collections (preferably grouped in a watchbox) along with any interesting collecting stories.

Since, my picture resolution is too low to be real clear, I have started off by showing the group photo with some individual closeups.

My collection is modest compared to many of you particularly someone like Watch Fred of whom I rarely see the same watch twice (amaxing!)...and I'd like to keep it small for economic reasons, but I am finding I am compulsive about collecting. For example, I have 6 beautiful, very high end, acoustic guitars which I forsook collecting in lieu of watches. Anyhow, I'd really love to see all of your collections!


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

.


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

dbkurjan said:


> Anyhow, I'd really love to see all of your collections!


Asking a collector to show his watches is like asking a lady how old she is

if the information is not given voluntarily , asking for it is just 'not done'

;-)


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Dracha said:


> Asking a collector to show his watches is like asking a lady how old she is
> 
> if the information is not given voluntarily , asking for it is just 'not done' ;-)


Dracha,

I'm just too enthusiastic I suppose. Everyone on this site is always asking for pics, so, one or collection, I didn't see a great difference.

Thanks for the pointer on etiquette around here. Perhaps I should delete the thread?


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice watches! Here's a couple of my B's


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice pair:-!


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

dbkurjan said:


> Dracha,
> 
> I'm just too enthusiastic I suppose. Everyone on this site is always asking for pics, so, one or collection, I didn't see a great difference.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer on etiquette around here. Perhaps I should delete the thread?


No harm , just letting you know how i feel
asking for a pic of a specific model is fine

asking for a SOTC (state of the collection) i feel really uncomfortable with showing

1) looks like showing off / bragging
2) its really no bodies business what i have


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dracha said:


> Asking a collector to show his watches is like asking a lady how old she is
> 
> if the information is not given voluntarily , asking for it is just 'not done'
> 
> ;-)


I really hope this is tongue and cheek, because it is the 2nd most ridiculous comment I have seen on WUS, lighten up if it isnt...

Buzz


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> I really hope this is tongue and cheek, because it is the 2nd most ridiculous comment I have seen on WUS, lighten up if it isnt...
> 
> Buzz


well Buzz - among vintage collectors that is the etiquette; it is considered bad taste to ask for a SOTC if it isn't offered voluntarily, whether you think that's ridiculous or not.

so now you have that "2nd most ridiculous comment" twice, sorry if that bothers you.

normally we just ignore such requests, Renè was just informing a relatively new forum member, though apparently even others seem not to know about that.

and I would think that both of us are quite frequently offering a glimpse into our collections and do contribute and help in this forum, so the tone of your post wasn't really necessary, was it ?

looking forward to read and see your contributions here; WatchFred

@dbkurjan: David, great collection; congratulations !


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I guarantee that with that "etiquette" I will no longer come into this sub-forum, its a lil too mightier than thou.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

David -- very nice! Here is a trio of Transoceans to add to this thread...


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

buzz819 said:


> I really hope this is tongue and cheek, because it is the 2nd most ridiculous comment I have seen on WUS, lighten up if it isnt...
> 
> Buzz


Actually its not tongue in cheek, I am quite serious about it as well that its nobodies business .

but I am curious about what the 1st most ridiculous comment was ?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice collection, OP! I have only one Breitling, but I try to keep it in good company... :-!


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

So now we know...never ask a vintage collector for their "SOTC". As for the rest of us, post as many and as often as makes you happy. 
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> David -- very nice! Here is a trio of Transoceans to add to this thread...


Jazz, Although I've seen these beauties on your Transocean posts, they look so well together here. The cases are espacially nice too. They don't look like the case I received from Breitling though. Are they aftermarket?


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Fomenko said:


> Very nice collection, OP! I have only one Breitling, but I try to keep it in good company... :-!
> 
> View attachment 1434923


Thanks for the pics. A nice collection as well. I like the variety of brands and good representation of them.

I am new to this and I originally thought that I would get a good model from several of the best brands. I was thinking Breitling, Omega, Rolex. I initially dissed Rolex because during most of my non-watch wearing years, I felt that socially they had a bad social connotation. Now I see that they do have a good value and rep.

My collection started with Breitling and next an Omega, but I keep finding myself drawn back to Breitling. They have such a great variety of models and even within the same model are a number of beautiful variations and combos. Further off on my list, I would love to own a JLC and a Patek but I am not ready for those just yet.


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks to all who have posted. I am enjoying your pics and they give me food for thought on future purchases. I will continue to enjoy the pics of all others who are inclined to share.

For those who don't wish to post, I never meant to offend and now understand your reasons. Thanks for the education.


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

WatchFred said:


> @dbkurjan: David, great collection; congratulations !


Thanks Fred. I love all your Navitimers.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

dbkurjan said:


> Jazz, Although I've seen these beauties on your Transocean posts, they look so well together here. The cases are espacially nice too. They don't look like the case I received from Breitling though. Are they aftermarket?


These are the original cases, although the pillows are borrowed from my watch winder for purposes of the photo.


----------



## ianc666 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not sure why anybody would get upset about a request for a SOTC, especially seeing as it was just thrown out there and not directed at anybody in particular. Anyway, here is mine:



The Aerospace was my first Breitling. I still wear it a lot, love the 'under the radar' nature of it, and so slim that it fits under any shirt cuff. I've had it 3 years.

The Seawolf followed a year or so later. I'd admired these for ages but never tried one as I felt they were probably too large for my 7" wrist. However the curved lugs tight to the head mean it's great. Still my fave watch and one that gets a lot of wrist time. After buying this I didn't buy any watches for a whole year which is quite unusual for me!

The Airwolf is a recent acquisition. I had a hankering for a SQ and quite fancied a bit of bling too - I'd had an all-polished Colt before and kind of missed it. I've got the Pro II bracelet as well.

Finally, a shot of 'probably^H^H^H^H^H^H^H *definitely* the best' watch in my collection by itself b-)



Ian


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

HJC, can you tell me a little about that Blue and Gold Chronomat? It looks delicious. Is it a special edition? WHat is the plane shown on the dial...I can't see it clearly.


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

ianc666 said:


> Finally, a shot of 'probably^H^H^H^H^H^H^H *definitely* the best' watch in my collection by itself b-)
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Great watch. I also like the presentation.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

I did a double take also. Its not a plane but a combination of the hour hand, the reflection off the lens and the applied logo on the dial.


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

Only two in the collection for now, next will likely be the Superocean Heritage 46


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

dbkurjan said:


> Thanks to all who have posted. I am enjoying your pics and they give me food for thought on future purchases. I will continue to enjoy the pics of all others who are inclined to share.
> 
> For those who don't wish to post, I never meant to offend and now understand your reasons. Thanks for the education.


Agreed. In my opinion it's rude, faux pas, and bad form not to post pics. It's just a hobby people, have some fun!


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

I understand Fred and Rene entirely. It is a bit different for the vintage collector. Here's my humble collection FWIW.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

Novacastrian said:


> Here's my humble collection FWIW.


Left upper corner , i am still looking for one of those , really unloved it seems but a fantastic functional diver, great size as well


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

Dienekes said:


> Agreed. In my opinion it's rude, faux pas, and bad form not to post pics. It's just a hobby people, have some fun!


the only explanation for this claim would be that you do not follow this forum ?

This comment was directed towards Dracha and me, trying to explain the etiquette among vintage collectors, anybody who actively follows this forum would know both of us post quite a bit of pics here. I really dislike being called rude - and, as far as I know, rather rarely tend to act in bad form, though the occasional faux pas might happen.


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

Rene, I'll swap you for a Vintage Superocean 1004 or a vintage AVI


----------



## Dracha (Feb 18, 2006)

Errrrmmmmm...

;-)


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

WatchFred said:


> the only explanation for this claim would be that you do not follow this forum ?
> 
> This comment was directed towards Dracha and me, trying to explain the etiquette among vintage collectors, anybody who actively follows this forum would know both of us post quite a bit of pics here. I really dislike being called rude - and, as far as I know, rather rarely tend to act in bad form, though the occasional faux pas might happen.


Yes I follow the forums quite a bit. I just ignore posts that I can't add value to, but that's just my choice. I suppose the two of you have every right to make up rules of etiquette and judge those who post pictures or ask as you will. Coming from someone (Dracha) who just posted 2 vintage Navitimers a few threads down that could be conceived as his or showing off, I'm not buying the argument.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's keep it civil, folks. Further rule 2 violations will not be looked upon kindly.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

I have two Breitlings....



I also have a couple non-Breitling watches.


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

I apologise. My offer to Rene was most definitely insulting. Rene, I'll throw in a Nato strap too!


----------



## Fagan (Feb 14, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Novacastrian said:


> I apologise. My offer to Rene was most definitely insulting. Rene, I'll throw in a Nato strap too!


With or without a buckle?
Sounds a bit like eBay bidding ;-)


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, without the buckle! I'm not a Sultan! But it is one of those snazzy grey/ black bond style natos!


----------



## Fagan (Feb 14, 2006)

http://


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is most of my collection, sorry only have one Breitling, a Super Avenger Black Steel with the black removed! Housed in a Pelican 1470 case with my avatar on the cover.

Regards,

Ren


Col 1470 by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


1470 case by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

WatchFred said:


> the only explanation for this claim would be that you do not follow this forum ?
> 
> This comment was directed towards Dracha and me, trying to explain the etiquette among vintage collectors, anybody who actively follows this forum would know both of us post quite a bit of pics here. I really dislike being called rude - and, as far as I know, rather rarely tend to act in bad form, though the occasional faux pas might happen.


I certainly think common courtesy is needed, especially with a newer member. Watches tend to be worn on the wrist, in plain view of any onlookers....I can only assume you wear long sleeves in the summer, to keep any prying eyes from viewing your Mona Lisa ? :-d

We all find watches endearing, and at times even travel to GTG's just to share in the hobby. To state "it's none of our business", is implying we might trace your IP addy to your home; and rob you of your precious treasures :-s It's best in *all* sub-sections here at WUS, to just ignore a thread...than to step in an insult others. I feel privileged to see others collections, and at the same time relieved that I don't have to gush over yours.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Kraut.Burner (Dec 31, 2013)

2500M_Sub said:


> Here is most of my collection, sorry only have one Breitling, a Super Avenger Black Steel with the black removed! Housed in a Pelican 1470 case with my avatar on the cover.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


That pelican case is awesome, and a great idea. The aircrew I work with use them for everything.

Did you make the foam inserts for the timepieces, or is there a pre made insert?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Kraut.Burner said:


> That pelican case is awesome, and a great idea. The aircrew I work with use them for everything.
> 
> Did you make the foam inserts for the timepieces, or is there a pre made insert?


Thanks, I configured it myself using the pick and pluck foam that came with the case.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Doc J (Aug 1, 2012)

I must point out that the sentiment presented here about collectors with larger collections and not displaying it all is not unique to this sub-forum. I see the same sentiment expressed by collectors across multiple forums, both Breitling and other brands (e.g. I've seen the exact same discussions in vintage Rolex and Tag forums). Some are happy to share photos of their entire collection, and others instead only share a photo here or there. To each their own, I tend not to ask for collection photos as etiquette seems to frown on that, but do love it when people do share their collection, regardless of size. I'm personally happy to share pics of mine, although it is a very meagre 4 watches! 

And OP: great collection and choice of watches! Hopefully you get a chance now to enjoy them all in rotation now that the Navi is back


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Doc J said:


> I must point out that the sentiment presented here about collectors with larger collections and not displaying it all is not unique to this sub-forum. I see the same sentiment expressed by collectors across multiple forums, both Breitling and other brands (e.g. I've seen the exact same discussions in vintage Rolex and Tag forums). Some are happy to share photos of their entire collection, and others instead only share a photo here or there. To each their own, I tend not to ask for collection photos as etiquette seems to frown on that, but do love it when people do share their collection, regardless of size. I'm personally happy to share pics of mine, although it is a very meagre 4 watches!
> 
> And OP: great collection and choice of watches! Hopefully you get a chance now to enjoy them all in rotation now that the Navi is back


Well said Doc J, I have a even less collection of 2 Breitlings and 1 Technomarine. But my collection is based on theme of diver watches and amount of arms available. 2 arms currently available for me, means only 2 Breitlings. The 1 technomarine is my go watch on the way out the door. Although this changes when the 2 boys grow up , and then free up my 2 arms, so maybe a 3rd Breilting is due 10 or 20 years from now.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Guys (and with due respect to any Girls here)
There have been several attempts at logical explanation in this thread why a collection should be shared or why it should not be with the rest of the community.
The simple reality is that there is no logical explanation just as there is no logical explanation why anyone should own more than two watches.
All those who have more than two watches in their collection are simply illogical (myself included!!!).
Hence the lack of logical explanation and general consensus so far in this thread ;-)
Someone wants to share? Good on them. Another does not want to do so? So be it, let's respect it.
As I said, there is no logic behind it ;-)


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

wessa said:


> Guys (and with due respect to any Girls here)
> There have been several attempts at logical explanation in this thread why a collection should be shared or why it should not be with the rest of the community.
> The simple reality is that there is no logical explanation just as there is no logical explanation why anyone should own more than two watches.
> All those who have more than two watches in their collection are simply illogical (myself included!!!).
> ...


I agree, except for a few major points:

Why did the *PURIST'S* post at all in the thread ?, just to B-slap the new guy back in place ? I'm sorry they think that they possess the "Golden Challis" ***** drank from, I have no interest in seeing their lame collection....head over to the Hi-End section if you want to see "REAL" collections.

Or is it that a long time Breitling section troll, you can to control the boards content ? If I don't get my way, I won't post pics anymore :-s These are the same guys that worship their cars, instead of their wife & children.

I personally appreciate the trolls informing us subhumans, of the secret rules of WUS...next time I'll remember the special Breitling Club hand shake, and Decoder ring o|


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> ........These are the same guys that worship their cars, instead of their wife & children.......


Ahm, Top Gear and Jeremy Clarcson!
What wife? Children? Should they not be in bed?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bwana1 said:


> I agree, except for a few major points:


Which I won't bother to quote in this post. Instead, I will quote WUS forum rule number 2 as linked to above in our rules and guidelines...

*2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.

Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. Watchuseek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums.
*

Every member is of course entitled to their own opinion on the matter of posting collection photos or not doing so. No member is entitled to bend or break rule number two to publicly voice that opinion. The only reason I have not yet edited or deleted the entirety of post #49 in this thread is because I want it to serve as an example of what will not be tolerated here. In furtherance of this, below is an excerpted sentence from rule #11 as mentioned above:

* "Watchuseek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this Forum, and are made in its best interest."*

This thread is closed.

Ron


----------

